
Show HN: Slsqp4j - a JVM Wrapper around the popular SLSQP solver - jamesasefa
https://github.com/skew-markets/slsqp4j
======
jamesasefa
Slsqp4j is a JVM wrapper around the popular SLSQP solver included in SciPy.
Slsqp4j is distributed via Maven Central so can be imported easily. Currently
only Ubuntu is supported due to shared libraries.

